# The twisted way Quebec government encourage you buying a green car... Riches still win...



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2018)

So yea, again, riches win
In Quebec, idk for other provinces/countries, you are encouraged to buy green cars (hybrid or electric)
To encourage you, they give you subventions for buying green cars
those subvention are like over 5000$
but if you have the fund to buy a 75 000$ hybrid car, you don't need that money, right?
However, the poor guy who can't afford a new car, will buy a used one
And guess what?
He'll pay taxes because it pollutes

Does everyone see the logic here?


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 24, 2018)

Some brand new hybrid cars are less than CA$30,000 as shown here. You can buy a Ioniq for a fraction of the price you wrote in your original post. Where have you gotten that $75000 price? Those cars are that expensive because they're more powerful and offer more luxurious services, not because hybrids are expensive themselves. And what's stopping you from buying an used hybrid car?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Some brand new hybrid cars are less than CA$30,000 as shown here. You can buy a Ioniq for a fraction of the price you wrote in your original post. Where have you gotten that $75000 price? Those cars are that expensive because they're more powerful and offer more luxurious services, not because hybrids are expensive themselves. And what's stopping you from buying an used hybrid car?


woah are you serious O.O
Well, I took the number at news^^''


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 24, 2018)

Yep hybrids are much cheaper than that news report states. Here you can get a Toyota Yaris Hybrid for about £10000 which is about 17000 cad. Which is about the price of a standard car.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 24, 2018)

I wish they'd do something like that here in the states. I'd trade in my ford fiesta I paid like 12k for and save 5k on a 10k hybrid instead.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> I wish they'd do something like that here in the states. I'd trade in my ford fiesta I paid like 12k for and save 5k on a 10k hybrid instead.


yea well, at news they were talking about 5k refund for a 75k hybrid car
If you guys buy a 12k one, i bet youll receive like 500$ only


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yea well, at news they were talking about 5k refund for a 75k hybrid car
> If you guys buy a 12k one, i bet youll receive like 500$ only


Oh is it like a percentage thing? That's a scam.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Oh is it like a percentage thing? That's a scam.


meh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

that's how liberals always worked
riches get richer
poor get poorer


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> woah are you serious O.O
> Well, I took the number at news^^''


Car ads on TV and "special news reports" are made to establish a status symbol: the regular person sees it, wants it, the person who can afford it gets it because is seen as something that many people want. This has been done as much as TV has been around.


----------



## Carnelian (Sep 28, 2018)

Quebec should be independent from Cucknada and United Shit of America.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2018)

Carnelian said:


> Quebec should be independent from Cucknada and United Shit of America.


Hell no, Quebec and the rest of canada should stick together
Ask people of my generation
The independantism movement has died
Hell, even Renee Levesque generation has given up on that movement


----------



## Attacker3 (Oct 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Hell no, Quebec and the rest of canada should stick together
> Ask people of my generation
> The independantism movement has died
> Hell, even Renee Levesque generation has given up on that movement


Alberta is kinda stirring up a little bit. You hear time to time people saying "Alberta should juts leave" and it seems to be a commonly held sentiment. Then again, when the Prime Minister forgets about you, should've that be evidence enough you're not welcome?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Alberta is kinda stirring up a little bit. You hear time to time people saying "Alberta should juts leave" and it seems to be a commonly held sentiment. Then again, when the Prime Minister forgets about you, should've that be evidence enough you're not welcome?


well, you see, when Harper was the PM, 2011, here in Quebec, you probably heard about it, there was that orange wave
we have a federal independantism party here in Quebec, but in 2011, they won only 4 seats... most of us voted for NDP (they had like 65 over 75 circonscriptions) so yea, independance is a past mentality in Quebec


----------



## Attacker3 (Oct 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, you see, when Harper was the PM, 2011, here in Quebec, you probably heard about it, there was that orange wave
> we have a federal independantism party here in Quebec, but in 2011, they won only 4 seats... most of us voted for NDP (they had like 65 over 75 circonscriptions) so yea, independance is a past mentality in Quebec


Yeah it died with the older people. Quebec would lose out on so much equalization payments anyways, so they'd be losing a lot if they left. Alberta would gain more than it lost, especially economics wise.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Yeah it died with the older people. Quebec would lose out on so much equalization payments anyways, so they'd be losing a lot if they left. Alberta would gain more than it lost, especially economics wise.


well actually, the independance movement was launched with Baby-boomers generation
Most of them are still alive lol (between 60-80 id say)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah, I see the logic. It makes perfect sense to me TBH.


----------



## Attacker3 (Oct 1, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, I see the logic. It makes perfect sense to me TBH.



Stossel had a great segment on the rich benefiting from the subsidies.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 1, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Stossel had a great segment on the rich benefiting from the subsidies.



I mean, "too bad the wealthy get benefited by this", but that's a mere side consequence for taking all those obnoxious contaminating cars off the streets. Actually, it would be even better if they put 1000% tax on all cars, and an additional 2000% on old gassing cars (hate traffic too much?).


----------



## Xzi (Oct 1, 2018)

You can get a used hybrid/electric vehicle just as cheap as a gas one, if not even cheaper.  You don't really need subsidies when they're that inexpensive, but it would be nice if they didn't apply only to new vehicles.


----------

